# Need SAR pics



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I need to make up a poster board for wilderness safety that my sheriff has me doing.

I need some SAR dog pics. If anyone has some pics of their SAR dogs working in any SAR capacity that you wouldnt mind sharing, please email them to me. I've only got a few pics of my dogs, and they're both hounds. Need to show more than that!

[email protected]

Thnx
Mel


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

And if anyone does send pics, please provide dog's name, breed, handler name and SAR group you are with so it can be appropriately noted on the pic.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You should PM Jennifer Coulter. She has some really great photos of her dogs. Can't beat the scenery of the Canadian Rockies, either.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would love to share some but the few decent ones I have are about 600 x 400 resolution so printing would be iffy.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll try, but most were taken from my phone.


----------

